# How much space does a pigeon need?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have 6 homing pigeons and generally speaking how much space does each pigeon need if they are being kept prisoner. Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What breed are they?

Homing pigeons need more room to fly around then some other breeds, but 4 square feet per bird is the general rule.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

4 sq. feet is pretty good rule most of the time... unless you are breeding them ect... there are exceptions!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

If you are breeding them how much space do you need?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

more!
i would say a breeding box and two perches and at least 4 or 5 sq feet of ground!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> more!
> i would say a breeding box and two perches and at least 4 or 5 sq feet of ground!


I am new at this what is a breeding box do you need those for homers


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

ah a newbie, hmm... Look in the loft design part of the website and you will find designs for breeding boxes and perches and if you want to breed you need them.... it is bad to breed on the floor it is unhealthy... not to be taken the wrong way! =)


----------

